# Shamwow guys new commercial



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

I just saw this commercial and thought it was pretty hilarious, i thought id share with you guys.

all the best,
Stefan


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

I love the fact that hey put the jail picture in there! lol


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

At least he knows how to have fun, i thought that was pretty funny


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lmao......


----------



## funkycat (Nov 3, 2010)

haha now i want one


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

Instant Classic!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

Too Funny..


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL :lol::lol::lol: That was great, so where do you get it?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Saw it on tv a few times and its one of the few commercials that I don't fast forward through on my PVR. 

Thanks for posting. And yeah, I thought it was great that he turned his mugshot incident into a comedy skit to make this commercial really memorable.


----------



## Thekid (Aug 3, 2010)

its embarrassing when you get caught playing with your schticky!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Does it clean algae inside a tank?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> Does it clean algae inside a tank?


NO .... but you could use your tank to rinse it and put up a thread on how to remove hair algae  ....we can help you there :bigsmile:


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

As always Aquaman you are pretty sharp, you must have slept on the "EDGE" of town, LOL......

D


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

doogie said:


> As always Aquaman you are pretty sharp, you must have slept on the "EDGE" of town, LOL......
> 
> D


LOL not quite but close...beside a gas staition tho  ..can almost smell them fumes now :lol:...just can't resist sometimes. Like this ....



Thekid said:


> its embarrassing when you get caught playing with your schticky!


 Yes it is .....even more so when its all over the news ...or was that a statement coming from experience :bigsmile:..j/k.....

.
Nice vid ...lauged my guts out when I saw it on TV.....thanks for putting it up ...I can now share it .


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

i pretty much died when i saw this commercial the first time. 

Hey bill, with enough of them fumes do you think you and Vince there could come up with some ideas??


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> i pretty much died when i saw this commercial the first time.
> 
> Hey bill, with enough of them fumes do you think you and Vince there could come up with some ideas??


only have one Katie ..as in I have no IDEA what your talking about :bigsmile:


----------

